# 2005 Pathfinder Hi Oil Pressure....Sending unit?



## gilldawg79 (Apr 6, 2010)

I always check my oil pressure at least once while driving wherever I am going, and as I was leaving the woods this afternoon I looked at my Oil Pressure gauge and it was pegged HIGH. I know that when I went to the woods it was operating normally. I turned the pathy off, and turned the key to on without cranking it and it went immediately to HIGH (pegged out). I then checked the oil and everything looked ok there.

I read in some other posts about this and some high pressure switch. What might be the most likely culprit? I do have an aftermarket filter on, but according to the posts I read that doesn't seem to be the culprit, but I may start using OEM filters from here on out. 

Pathy has 99420 miles on it. SES light has been on for about 50,000 miles due to the FSU, which I was never able to get replaced. I missed the first recall on it due to VIN and then missed the new due to mileage...Oh well, just hope the odometer doesn't fail.....

Thanks in advance!!

Jimmy


----------



## pathfounder (Nov 16, 2009)

Bad ground to the gauge.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

You need a new oil pressure switch. It's a common issue.


----------

